

A Cold War Fought by Women - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/19/science/a-cold-war-fought-by-women.html

======
rada
What a hateful article. It twists mundane, reasonable daily interactions to
make women seem downright evil.

Just one example:

 _Sex is coveted by men. Accordingly, women limit access as a way of
maintaining advantage in the negotiation of this resource. Women who make sex
too readily available compromise the power-holding position of the group,
which is why many women are particularly intolerant of women who are, or seem
to be, promiscuous._

What a ridiculous thing to say. Women limit access as a way of maintaining
some power advantage? Really? There isn't a simpler, less sinister explanation
for why a woman might decline sex with anyone and everyone who asks?

The main example of the article doesn't hold any water either. I mean, the
test subject's outfit is downright grotesque, especially in a classroom
setting. She is wearing a skirt so short that she could not possibly sit down
without showing her underwear, not to mention the rest of her outfit - her top
is cut so low that I can see her bra sticking out. No wonder another student
commented, "What the eff is that". That's not "hostility" and "cold war",
that's a completely normal reaction. If a male student showed up in class
wearing lycra short-shorts exposing his package and a neon shirt cut down to
his mid-section, you don't think male students would react the same way?

------
mathattack
Are there corporate implications to this article? I'd be interested in how
someone might extrapolate the lesson. (Asking from interest, not to be a
smartass)

